# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  > [SOLVED] Formule pour calculer les heures majorées

## Rémy971

Yes Yépa

merci bcp

----------


## Estevaoba

Bonsoir.

Peut-être cette formule pour les deux cas:


```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Excusez la langue. J'ai traduit Google.


Bonne chance!

----------


## Rémy971

Bonsoir

Non cela n 'a pas arrangé mon problème mais je testerai avec cette formule unique en y rajoutant la solution pour avoir qu'une seule ligne de formule 

Merci bcp

----------


## bsalv

si vos heures ne dépassent pas minuit



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## Rémy971

Super merci bcp ca marche super bien

Merci champion Excel
Merci pour ce forum

----------

